# Stolen whippet !!!



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

A guy I normally see in the park whilst walking the dogs has had his whippet stolen !

This whippet is about 12-13yrs old, and has cataracts . It is silver in colour and like any old dog, has some health problems. It needs medication daily and it hasnt had any since Monday 30th November -Tuesday 1st December. It answers to the name of Erzol !!!!

It was tied outside the lidl store in Victoria road in the Govanhill area of Glasgow, and when the guy came out the store the dog was gone !  The police have been informed, as well as the various dog pounds ! But the police said that there has been a rise is dogs stolen to be used as bait dogs, so didnt have much hope of this dog being found safe and well ! :nonod:

The guy and his family are heart-broken, and all they want to know is that the dog is safe and well and will be back home soon if he is !


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Thought I'd post an update..

Dog has been found !! All be it a few miles away from where he was last seen.

The dog was found in Pollokshaws arcade area of Glasgow wandering about. And someone took the dog in, and contacted the various shelters. Thankfully the owner has not got him back and both are happy. 

The police said that due to the dogs age, thats probably the reason why he was dumped, once they seem him in the light, and seen the cataracts on his eyes. They probably realised that hey couldn't apss him off as a pup !!

Their have been numerous ad's posted in the shawlands arcade, for dogs / cats that have went missing lately ! So everyone should be extra vigilant just now..as these dogs napping are on the increase at an alarming rate !!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

So glad the poor dog back home, b.....s for putting the poor mite through that


----------

